# PHILLY,PA-6-8 Y M-SHADOW-A06282788-EXTRA SWEET!



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Shadow
Shadow (A06282788) is a handsome black male German Shepherd 6- 8 years
old. Shadow was surrendered by his owners because they were moving. Even
though he is a mature dog, and is a little bit stiff in the hips, he is
peppy and happy and full of life. He loves people and is friendly and
affectionate and likes other dogs.



















Natalie Smith
Community Programs Coordinator
PAWS/PACCA
111 W. Hunting Park Ave
Philadelphia, PA 19140
http://www.phillypaws.org
267-385-3800 x114
cell: 215-852-3999


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

TWO OTHER GSD'S AT THIS SHELTER:

Carver - most urgent

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=847789&page=1#Post847789

Sassy

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=847799&page=1#Post847799


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump for sweet Shadow...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm about to call about Shadow. Will update the board with my findings.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

darn, called but got vm. Didn't leave message as I am long distance and not available for calls right now.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

According to our volunteer Shadow still needs rescue. SE has put out 2nd request for foster.....


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

How did he do on the temperament test?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

GSR-SP requires two temp tests. The first one Shadow was very distracted, distant but OK. There is another one being done tomorrow morning (when they go to pick up Carver) 
If Shadows temp test goes OK and he's good with other dogs we MAY have a foster.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Shadow passed his eval this morning and is being pulled and fostered by GSR-SP...

Happy Ending!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THAT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH GSR-SP!!!!!!!!


----------

